# Allowing people to pet your dog



## Josephine (Jun 3, 2010)

If this is in the wrong forum, please let me know, or relocate the thread, and forgive me!

What are your opinions on allowing strangers to pet your dog? Elsa is more fearful than most I think (she's 4months). She barks at anything different in her environment, and our first state park visit was met with constant barking LOL. Her second visit was MUCH better after my revised training plan. We are socializing her so that she hopefully becomes better about different places and people but I did not want strangers to physically touch her. For their safety as well as Elsa's (she hasn't DONE anything dangerous yet and I dont' want her to). I do take her to obed classes, she is fine now that she knows the people and the dogs. I am letting her get to know friends and family as well. I do want her to be fine around children (which she barks at them too).

On our first park trip, a couple of people stopped to talk to me about her but did not ask to pet her (which is fine by me).

On our second trip to the pet store, a child ran up to her and petted her and I about had a coronary. She didn't bark but she growled we had finished class and she was tired but still. Her mother apologized and I really didn't know what to say. She reminded her child to ask first and I said, nicely to the child, that she needed to ask because some dogs aren't used to people yet and I didn't want any one to get scared or hurt, even though she just loves dogs. She was ok but I just wasn't sure how to approach that, I know what it's like to be a kid and just love animals.

Anyway, I'm just not sure if by not allowing people to pet her that will be a problem?

Oy, thanks,

Jo


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like when people ASK to pet my dog. He is very, very, very friendly. He loves absolutely everyone and he has never met a stranger, haha. 

I brought him with me on saturday to the Scoop the Loop (it's a big car show, they close down the whole street and park classic and ghetto rigged cars so everyone can see them and then they drive up and down the street with their cars bouncing, squeeling, and blaring their loud music.) It is always VERY packed, lots of people walking with their dogs and people selling food, jewelry, and T-shirts. Everyone kept staring at my GSD. I had several people walk by and could hear them say "That looks like a big black wolf." I actually had 4 different people ask if he was a black wolf and one person asked if he was a black Lab  

Alot of people came up and asked if he was friendly, AS THEY ARE PUTTING THEIR HAND IN HIS FACE  Well if he wasn't friendly I think you would be missing your hand right about now.  I absolutely hate that! 

I mean how dumb are you to stick your hand in some dogs face before asking 
1) If he is friendly 
2) If you can pet him

Well no one lost their hand that day, Sin was the life of the party. I showed alot of people that day just how wonderful GSD's can be. I also informed all of them that GSD's do in fact come in other colors and gave them some info on how the breed really is and that they are not vicious dogs. I also got alot of people saying how big he is and that they want a big dog too and I told them that even though Sin is beautiful he is bigger than the standard.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

With Lycan it's not an issue. He tends to throw himself at people so they can adore him. He loves to be petted, and if I don't have him on a tight lead he goes right up to people and shoves his head under their hand. He is SUCH an attention ****. 

Jelpy


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Zaidy has been well socialized; but for some reason when a person comes up talking in a high pitched, goo goo gaa gaa voice and reaches to pet her she runs away, and her shackles come up; this is the reason why if someone comes up talking in that voice off bat, I will occasionally let them pet her, but not usually, I keep her close to me and if someone asks, I'll have her sit and allow her to be petted, if they don't, and they just reach out and attempt to, I remove her away from them and remind them that this is MY dog, and they're welcome to pet, but they need to ask. Things get tricky when I'm listening to music and someone creeps out from behind me hand already ready to pet.... Kinda hard to move her in time, I tried doing the high pitched baby talk with her, just to get her used to it, but honestly, I couldn't even get used to it!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

From personal experience, I think sometimes as owner's we make decisions based on what WE would like our GSD to enjoy; rather than really looking at whether or not it is something THEY can accept. There are some dogs, mine is one of them, who simply only allow that very close personal space to people and animals they know. It isn't always about what the owner wants...it's about what the dog can accept. Now, this does not include unsocialized or untrained dogs, I am talking about those dogs who have been exposed to all areas of society, but it is in their personality (some say temperament, I don't). My dog did not have good experiences with people as a pup (he is a rescue) and he has had poor experiences with off leash dogs (not his fault). He is trained to accept people and dogs as being "there" but he does not like strangers in his face or invading his personal space in any way. So, I don't let them. I have found my non-verbal (and when required verbal) behavior is important when I am out with him. I am not rude, angry or otherwise, but it is VERY clear we are training and I am not interested in people approaching. People still praise his behavior, speak to me and comment on how beautiful he is while walking, but it is rare someone gets into his face. You may want to consider a vest of some sort indicating "training" or otherwise while you are out, until you get through your socialization, if it becomes a problem for you; I found that it keeps people at bay and makes them consider their actions first. 

She is very young remember, so she has a lot to learn still. She does need to be socialized, including with people, but it should be very structured. As you go through these experiences together, you will both gain confidence. 

Good luck


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh still looks like a big fluffy puppy even at 5 mos and I understand people wanting to pet him but there are times when I just don't want him to be touched- when I'm working on his focus towards me, obeying commands when there are distractions, stuff like that and I have actually told people that do ask that I appreciate them asking but he's in training at the moment and it's just not a good time. He's so big, 65 lbs already, that most people have asked first.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Honestly, that is one of the reasons I like utilizing the Halti. Non-dog people think it's a muzzle and won't approach Hondo. People who know dogs can tell it has nothing do to with bite control and they'll stop and talk about Hondo first. Then they ask if they can pet him. 

If you approach Hondo, he'll stare at you. Some people are worried that this is a sign of aggression, and they'll stop in their tracks. With Hondo, this is not a sign of aggression. Because he is big - some folks run their hands down his back as we walk by - Hondo doesn't care. Hondo has never been the waggly little puppy that is over joyed to have your attention. He is more of the , "Yeah, I'm handsome, you may bask in my Glory". In fact, he has just started to turn his butt to you as if to say, "If you must scratch, please scratch my butt."


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I got my current foster at 4 months - she's almost 6 months now - and she was very fearful of people. I took her everywhere and walked around asking everyone I could find to pet the puppy. I just about put up a sign for people to come and pet the puppy. She was less than thrilled about it - not that I cared - and I picked her up and dumped her in their arms. I asked them to be very physical when petting her; to be as rough as possible without hurting her all the while praising her. 

She will always be a crabby a$$, not aggressive, with people she doesn't know, but her fear has lessened to the point where she would just prefer people leave her alone and I'm still working on that too.

Babying and stifling a fearful puppy is the worst thing you can do. Get them out there confronting their fears while being encouraging and supportive will go a long way to teaching them their fears aren't as scary as they thought.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I let anyone pet Sigurd, I prefer if they ask, but a lot of the times they don't, which is okay, it doesn't really bother me. Sigurd is really socialized and loves getting petted, so he soaks it all up! I also like it because I always get a comment on how gorgeous he is !


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I let people pet Max, but I have a pretty strong preference for them to ask first. LOL... he doesn't have a mean bone in his body yet at 17 weeks, but I sort of hold him back as if he is "vicious" when people approach. That's usually enough that they pause as if thinking, "hmmm, he's holding the dog back for a reason." That seems to work pretty well.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I always try to look at things through my dog's eyes: she depends on me to keep her safe. She needs to understand and believe that no matter where we are, who is around, and what I ask her to do, it is "okay" for her to do it. She doesn't have to make the judgement calls. This means that I must always, ALWAYS, be on the lookout for a situation that will max out what my dog can handle. I don't put my dogs next to a known reactive dog during group exercise training, because I want them to know that if I tell them to stay and leave the room, it's safe for them to stay there. One of my dogs loves to be approached and petted by strangers (kids and adults), my GSD tends to wait patiently until they stop -- she tolerates it because I ask her to, but she certainly doesn't initiate it. Bottom line: you know your dog and what she is capable of handling at any given stage. Your loyalty should go to HER FIRST, not some stranger on the street whom you'll never see or think about again. You decide under what conditions someone will be allowed to pet your dog, and You control the situation so that it stays positive. Of course, you cannot control the children of the world, but you can always try to stay very aware of what's going on around you and don't be afraid to tell a child (or adult!) heading your way to "STOP".


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I like what EchoGSD wrote.

I think it's the dogs personality and how they are trained.""SOCIALIZED"" I also feel that if you are bringing your dog to public places you better be sure your dog won't bite someone because you are always taking the risk that some kid or person is going to surprise you and get to close. Some dogs need much more work @ trusting strangers therefore you must know your dog and work very hard @ socializing them under the right conditions before you take them places that you can't control the situation.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Our female Bella I usually wont let people pet her, she seems to be uncomfortable with strangers in her space, she has never done anything, but I still dont want to risk it with her once she gets to know people like my daughters friends who are always stopping by she is okay with them but she does not like strange people she never seen comming up to her now Legend our male is the total opposite he loves anyone and everyone and I have no problem letting people love on him I dont know if its because hes still a puppy only 6 mo old or if its just their different personalitys. But Bella is a family only dog and Legend is fine with everyone.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am going through this right now with Jake, I take him every where I can to get used to noises, floors, children etc....

My biggest challenge is when people want to pet him and get him over excited and he begins to jump up and lose control. I am trying to make him sit nicely and accept a little pat or rub under the chin. The problem is finding the people to listen to what you are asking. Just today I had a woman bending over and beginning to make kissy noises heading our way. I told the woman as she approached that she met pet Jake AFTER I have him sit and be ready to receive a pat. She either didn't listen or didn't care and proceeded to pet him while he is now pulling, jumping etc. I put myself between Jake and the woman and repeated myself. Told Jake to sit, I then explained to the woman that he is a puppy and I am here WORKING with him...and if she would like to help great, but if not please MOVE on. She acted as though I was abusing my poor little Jake...LOL People don't get it, I find I ask employees of Petsmart to help with allowing people to approach me and pet him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I tell people she is "working".. The majority of people ask first , and I always thank them for asking because I do appreciate it, and then say "no , she's working"...

Masi could care less about strangers, she puts them on the big "ignore' list, she is watchfull and just wants to "be". She can go anywhere , do anything, off leash or on, but would prefer to be ignored as she ignores everything around her except me of course).. This is fine by me, it's "her"..

The majority of people we come across, avoid her,,probably because she is quite serious looking and isn't all tail waggy , i wanna meet you kinda dog. But I do get a few that ask to pet her and it's 'no but thank you for asking we're working' )

Now as I've said before,,if your drunk, have booze on your breath and a man, she's all over em,,go figure (no one drinks in my household()..guess she's just a lush


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I tell people she is "working".. The majority of people ask first , and I always thank them for asking because I do appreciate it, and then say "no , she's working"...
> 
> Masi could care less about strangers, she puts them on the big "ignore' list, she is watchfull and just wants to "be". She can go anywhere , do anything, off leash or on, but would prefer to be ignored as she ignores everything around her except me of course).. This is fine by me, it's "her"..
> 
> ...


OMG... too funny! Could probably be a whole thread on its own, regarding drunks doting all over your dog, while giving you loads of advice about how to raise and train. Ughhhhhh... :wild: Ever have that happen???


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

actually I have,,walking her at a beach resort type place,,there is a bar there, and this guy comes out that I know,,he's heading right for Masi,,I stepped in front of her and said to him, "she may not appreciate you getting in her face"...

Masi is in a sit, perfectly calm,,the guy says,,"oh I've had dogs forever, they like me, I know how to interact with dogs,," as he's slobbering all over the place,,I'm like go for it buddy,,he kneels down, and she is on top of him, slobbering all over him to,,he falls over,,and she is loving it...I'm standing there open mouthed DUH LOL..

I think it began at a picnic, I had her with me, she was behind me, and this drunk guy came up and was letting her slobber down his beer,,I turned around and she was sucking it out of his cup,,I said "WHAT ARE YOU DOING? YOU FOOL!"...(to the guy)..I knocked the cup out of his hand, it went all over him he was also kneeling down ,,I pushed him and he fell over,,hugging her,,she's slobbering all over him too...

Masi is the life of the party and a closet beer drinker when she can get away with it)

Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

not sure if this is too off topic...so let me know what you think.

A few weeks ago I had a house guest. I gave her 6 year old mix and my (at that time) 5 month old shepherd a bone with marrow (super/think treat my for guy). Some neighborhood kids came into the yard and I told them to stay away from Mac while he was eating his treat. They obeyed but my house guest walked up to him and put her hand by his mouth. He growled and she scolded him. I told her to get the heck away from Mac. She then scolded me. I told her that we are working on it and its not up to her to train my dog. Plus...really? She put her hands by a dogs mouth who's eating his treat? Who's right? Seriously...I want your opinions...


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Ah! That reminds me of when Argos was not quite 2yrs, we lived in a complex and some neighbor that I didn't really know was completely hammered and came over to talk to me, Loudly, closely, and a little angrily (about what I don't recall...I think something about someone parking in his space). 

I let Argos out of the car thinking maybe the big dog would earn me a little more space...Well he did...but not in the way I expected. He jumped up, put his feet on the guys shoulders and pushes him back with the force of the licking he's doing to get all the Jack Daniels off this guys face. 

Sorry to contribute to the hijacking... 

And I try to avoid over-zealous people petting my dogs, especially my puppies. They see plenty of people at training. And when people ask if they can pet my dogs...Yes. They're friendly. But they jump. So please don't tell them to sit. They won't listen to you anyway.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nearly every time we walk Max in the downtown area, he gets assaulted by drunks... good natured one's, but still obnoxious. He's like a drunk magnet. They'll literally walk/stumble from blocks away to come pet him and give me advice... like I want that. "thaaaats a gooood lookin' shepherd pup ya got there" "Hah ha ha... I knew he was a shepherd." "Give him lots of X", "train him to do Y" , yada, yada, yada. I don't think that would happen if I had a beagle.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Diane,
How old is Masi?


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm always fine with people petting Mulder if they ASK first. 

Mulder is friendly, he likes the attention. But he is NOT a toy to be played with.

I had this one little kid run up to him once, and hug him around the neck without saying a word. It was kinda cute, I will admit, but I was annoyed... his mother was fast behind him, and scolded him for not asking first. I was satisfied with that, and thus didn't say anything to her... until the kid whipped around a grabbed Mulder's tail, and started flinging himself around on it!! 

I've never had this kind of idiocy with someone who politely asked to pet. I mean seriously... who lets their kids do that? She better thank her lucky stars that Mulder is as tolerant as he is, as even an otherwise FRIENDLY dog wouldn't have taken that!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

mac's mom, I would have done exactly what you did,,if she came into my house and tried to take a bone away from my male aussie,,he would have nailed her,,(he's got issues what can I say?) I never 'train' 'work' other people's dogs unless they ASK for advice,,I think it was rude and pushy of her to do so.

Renee she's 2 )

I honestly find people more respectful than say, oh 5 or so years ago. Maybe more people are becoming more dog savvy? I know there's still alot of idiots out there, but I see alot more consideration and respectfullness when it comes to petting strange dogs now a days..


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Relayer said:


> Nearly every time we walk Max in the downtown area, he gets assaulted by drunks... good natured one's, but still obnoxious. He's like a drunk magnet. They'll literally walk/stumble from blocks away to come pet him and give me advice... like I want that. "thaaaats a gooood lookin' shepherd pup ya got there" "Hah ha ha... I knew he was a shepherd." "Give him lots of X", "train him to do Y" , yada, yada, yada. I don't think that would happen if I had a beagle.


Baron (2 1/2 yo male GSD) mostly likes everyone that we meet as in going to Western farm Supply, I can hardly walk down the aisle without him pulling to go up to just about everyone we meet in the store HOWEVER he also will sometimes react a little with a few barks if the people we meet outside on the street are acting differently than everyone else. I am not sure how he might react to a truely drunk individual - I suspect he would be a little suspicious.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

cod, that's what I figured with Masi, since she's a rather suspicious dog to begin with,,I now know if I ever get attacked by a drunk, Masi will be a real big help I'm sure (NOT! LOL)


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> cod, that's what I figured with Masi, since she's a rather suspicious dog to begin with,,I now know if I ever get attacked by a drunk, Masi will be a real big help I'm sure (NOT! LOL)


Heh! Heh!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I want my puppies to think the world is a wonderful place with wonderful people. My PUPPY. Because that way they will be happy, thinking and comfortable in any and all situations.

When I raise my puppies in this happy world of love and petting from everyone. They are thinking and calm adult dogs that have learned to look to me for 'normal' and what good people act like. They are able to think and to use some judgement in situation that are different and to look to me to see if I agree (or not). 

So while I definitely manage who they meet and make sure the meeting are good be it with dogs/people/chickens/cows/cats............ my puppies just think it's a wonderful happy world that mom is in charge of.

So when my dogs ARE adults they aren't ever walking around with me in an unsure and fearful condition that can cause them to 'react' suddenly in a way I don't want. Instead they are confident and unafraid of anything I throw at them. So they can THINK. They can watch me. Cue from me. Listen to me. And be in a good state of mind to look at me and see I may NOT be acting normal ..........................

This is what I do with all my pups. I do not have to worry about anyone coming to my house and getting bit. I do not have to worry about going to anyone elses home and having someone bit. I can take my dogs to any hotel/motel. Can visit any firiends (and their good dogs). Take my dogs to family reunions AND BE WELCOMED. My dogs are able to be a part of my entire life and vacation cause they are calm and confident adult dogs, from being happy and socialized puppies.

This is what I do from the start with my puppies, and I would not expect less from their behavior:





 




 




 




 
I have never met any dog that was over socialized as a puppy and had issues as an adult. 

I have met MANY adult dogs with fear aggression and other issues that cause big problems for their humans that were not properly socialized. So I'm continuing with my meet and greets!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I want my puppies to think the world is a wonderful place with wonderful people. My PUPPY. Because that way they will be happy, thinking and comfortable in any and all situations.
> 
> When I raise my puppies in this happy world of love and petting from everyone. They are thinking and calm adult dogs that have learned to look to me for 'normal' and what good people act like. They are able to think and to use some judgement in situation that are different and to look to me to see if I agree (or not).
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a GREAT program!


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

German Shepherds are not very common over here in England more associated with Police so when most people see "Big" Vinnie coming they tend to get as far away from him as possible lol he's a big teddy bear


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have the kind of dog that anybody can pet.
i socialized him and trained him when he was young
so that could happen.

anybody can pet my dog and you don't have to approach
him from the front. when he was younger and training i made
sure people and other animals approached him
from all angles.

my dog is our pet/companion so he had to be
well socialized and trained. we take our dog with us to a lot of places,
the bank, restaurants, friends homes, Pet stores, bars, etc.

we don't mind people petting our dog and our dog
is socialized so he knows how to react when people
walk up to him and pet before saying anything to us.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Bella is about 9 months, when we found her she ran from all of us. it took weeks for her to trust me, then my daughter and finally my husband and son. We constantly socialize her and cheer every accomplishment. I would socialize as much as possible and reward w/ treats when someone new pets her. She is young and has time to learn.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd rather have people ask me first just as much as *I* always ask people if i could pet their dogs....

I can count how many GSD people tell me no when i ask if i can pet their dog, but i can clearly tell the dog looks nervous so i leave it alone.

People pet Josie anyway.


----------



## KMSlemons (Jun 30, 2010)

When I became interested in GSD's, I read several books and of course, everything I could find on the internet. Everything encouraged socialization, so that a GSD pup won't be timid and skittish of strangers. I don't have a problem in the world with people asking to pet my boy, but I do cringe if they just run up and shove their hands in his face. I don't believe he would ever bite, but who's to say he wouldn't? Dogs have bad days, just like people. Not to mention, dogs have a sense about people. If it's a not so savory character, I couldn't exactly blame if my dog bit. Unfortunately that's not how authorities see it. With all this said, I think socialization is very important to produce a well balanced dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

KMSlemons said:


> When I became interested in GSD's, I read several books and of course, everything I could find on the internet. Everything encouraged socialization, so that a GSD pup won't be timid and skittish of strangers.* I don't have a problem in the world with people asking to pet my boy, but I do cringe if they just run up and shove their hands in his face.* I don't believe he would ever bite, but who's to say he wouldn't? Dogs have bad days, just like people. Not to mention, dogs have a sense about people. If it's a not so savory character, I couldn't exactly blame if my dog bit. Unfortunately that's not how authorities see it. With all this said, I think socialization is very important to produce a well balanced dog.


While people (specially kids) should always be polite and ask to pet my dogs..........fact is (and everyone keeps pointing that out) many people do NOT. They just walk right up and start petting. I decided a while ago that I have limited control on all these people, and though I may try to educate them after the petting has occurred, fact is they got at my dog before I could do anything.

So I now realize I am probably not going to prevent all these well meaning people from touching my dog and let that go to focus on what I have TONS of control over to make sure the greetings go well. And that's the control I have over my dog to make sure the greeting is good for her.

Training MY dog. Socializing MY dog. Preparing MY dog for situations that clearly are going to happen. All those are things I'm 100% in control of and so take charge of from the day the pup hits my house.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I like when people ASK to pet my dog. He is very, very, very friendly. He loves absolutely everyone and he has never met a stranger, haha.
> 
> I brought him with me on saturday to the Scoop the Loop (it's a big car show, they close down the whole street and park classic and ghetto rigged cars so everyone can see them and then they drive up and down the street with their cars bouncing, squeeling, and blaring their loud music.) It is always VERY packed, lots of people walking with their dogs and people selling food, jewelry, and T-shirts. Everyone kept staring at my GSD. I had several people walk by and could hear them say "That looks like a big black wolf." I actually had 4 different people ask if he was a black wolf and one person asked if he was a black Lab
> 
> ...


same! i like people that come up and ompliment her and ask if they can pet, but i dont like the ones who dont ask or talk bad about her, yes shes a german shepherd, no she isnt visious! and yes i can hear you! me and shilo where in the car the other day and her head was out the window lookin for dad and this old guy comes up and sticks his hand in our car to pet her with out even asking!  then just yesterday a nice lady asked if she could pet her and i said yes she was very kind


----------

